# Anyone ever sent a fully assembled ginger bread house??



## htc (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi, I know it's early, but I'm starting to plan for my holiday baking.  I am planning to make a ginger bread house and assemble it then send it in the mail.  

Has anyone done this? And if so, what were the results? What should I do/not do?

Thanks!


----------



## pst1can (Oct 4, 2004)

*Shipping fragile things....*

One of the best ways to get your gingerbread house shipped is to have
a larger box (to allow a cushion) and to fill the empty spaces with (unbuttered) plain popcorn. The only thing on top of that is a prayer...lol 
Hope that helps


----------



## htc (Oct 5, 2004)

That's a good idea, thanks!


----------

